# An OEG cartoon...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

A vintage Old English Game bird cartoon.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I kid, I kid!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good one.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

OEGs have that reputation as "dead game" which doesn't mean anything about what people think it does. They are fearlessly and thoughtlessly protective.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't raise them. I had Dutch for the hubs but that's about as close as I came.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> OEGs have that reputation as "dead game" which doesn't mean anything about what people think it does. They are fearlessly and thoughtlessly protective.


I have seen this in Chip for sure. He has been surprisingly tolerant and accommodating with the 'baby' boys, and he keeps them ALL herded up. He is the best lookout we have, too. He always seems to win at 'spot the hawk.' 
Anyway, he is definitely fearless and protective! No doubt. He visits the big chickens daily to check on everyone I guess, but has almost no fear of the giant rooster. Giant roo Quack is how Chip lost that point on his comb! 
He has stayed pretty tiny- I'm not even sure he will make it up to 'proper' weight when full grown- he is still maybe a pound (soaking wet.) there's just not a lot there, but he used it to full advantage bc he is the best flyer. 
He couldn't figure out why his radio had a voice coming out of it!! Too funny. And yep, that's the hubbs.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Exactly. That is what they do. Over and over, they will sacrifice themselves to protect their babies. Same with the hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL OK, somehow that pic needs to show up at the station. I love it.

When you think about it, that's pretty stunning he didn't come unglued when the radio started talking.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Is tha


Overmountain1 said:


> I have seen this in Chip for sure. He has been surprisingly tolerant and accommodating with the 'baby' boys, and he keeps them ALL herded up. He is the best lookout we have, too. He always seems to win at 'spot the hawk.'
> Anyway, he is definitely fearless and protective! No doubt. He visits the big chickens daily to check on everyone I guess, but has almost no fear of the giant rooster. Giant roo Quack is how Chip lost that point on his comb!
> He has stayed pretty tiny- I'm not even sure he will make it up to 'proper' weight when full grown- he is still maybe a pound (soaking wet.) there's just not a lot there, but he used it to full advantage bc he is the best flyer.
> He couldn't figure out why his radio had a voice coming out of it!! Too funny. And yep, that's the hubbs.


Is that a squawk on the radio then? He may have a future in law enforcement!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip is... frankly incredible. His temperament now (with us) is more like that of a.... maybe a cockatiel? He allows us to pet touch prod and poke him pretty much whenever we want, no pecking ever for us, and in the evening before bedtime he cuddles-daily- for a few minutes and totally unwinds. It's pretty cute. He's one in a million for so many reasons! Yes, I'm biased, but he has developed into the best little fella anyone could want in their yard. 
On the other hand... this is my view when the big chickens are out.... I sit in the trampoline with the netting lol! Quack isn't evil rooster yet or anything, but he has become a bit unpredictable. So, this is easier.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You didn't really want that plant, did you? 

I really like that gently rolling land. I'm surprised to see it there.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> LOL OK, somehow that pic needs to show up at the station. I love it.
> 
> When you think about it, that's pretty stunning he didn't come unglued when the radio started talking.


Yes, a poster size print for the Station! Maybe he could be a mascot!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You didn't really want that plant, did you?
> 
> I really like that gently rolling land. I'm surprised to see it there.


They say "We'll take care of this plant for you!"


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh yes. Currently they've been too busy digging up and eating my ornamental grasses (and the entire rose bush gets rocking occasionally)to bother much. Yet. Key word is always yet. 









Plant in question is just cut out of the pic to the left there, but this is the spot mentioned. Also dust bath.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It really is hard to have nice things and have chickens too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh yes. Currently they've been too busy digging up and eating my ornamental grasses (and the entire rose bush gets rocking occasionally)to bother much. Yet. Key word is always yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great pic! If that's their dust bath area, mix up some sand and diatomaceous earth for them. I made a very nice dust bath from an old tractor rim and of course they won't use that one. They made one under the steel roof area adjacent to the coop.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yessir! I did just that for them- I think my rose bush would be totally uprooted if I let them- they might just dig to China! 

And no. No nice things. I'm ok with this. I got lazy on my plant care recently anyway- I'm waiting on my greenhouse/sunroom. Any time now I'm gonna wake up and poof! The garden fairy will have added it on back. That IS how it works, yes?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yessir! I did just that for them- I think my rose bush would be totally uprooted if I let them- they might just dig to China!
> 
> And no. No nice things. I'm ok with this. I got lazy on my plant care recently anyway- I'm waiting on my greenhouse/sunroom. Any time now I'm gonna wake up and poof! The garden fairy will have added it on back. That IS how it works, yes?


No, just with chickens. You wake up and poof! The chicken fairies have brought more chickens!


----------

